# 6.9 Termin Pizza & co



## Coffee (28. August 2001)

Ahloaaaaaa,



So der Termin steht nun fest. 6.9. Da werden wir uns mal treffen. Bei einem Vino und einer Pizza.

Teilt mir bitte per Mail mit, wer mit wieviel kommt. Damit ich einen Tisch reservieren kann.

Treffpunkt veccia Osteria, in der Rieterstr.
(Norden von Nürnberg nähe Friedrich-Ebert-Platz)

Grüße Red Kona Hexe


----------



## Coffee (28. August 2001)

Hab die Uhrzeit vergessen,

19 Uhr....

bis dann...

Red Kona Hexe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (29. August 2001)

hi rkh,

bin mit mir selber dabei, also eine person. freu mich schon, bis denn, 

tom


----------



## Hornet (31. August 2001)

Hab noch ne Woche Schonfrist und muß noch nicht nach München.
Komme also evtl. vorbei wenn nicht noch was dazwischen kommt - und das kann ich hier momentan schlecht abschätzen.
Ich sag also nochmal kurzfristig BESCHEID

See ya


----------



## Eisbär (31. August 2001)

Ich bin auch dabei.

    

Eisbär


----------



## Hornet (4. September 2001)

Okay denke es geht
Also bis Donnerstag.
An Kona ich hab gelesen du willst ein Principia - hm laß uns da noch mal drüber reden - vielleicht überlegst du es dir


----------



## Coffee (4. September 2001)

Ahloaaaa Hornet,

also wir sehen uns ja am Donnerstag. aber bist du mit deinem Prinzen nicht zufrieden???

Grüße Red kona Hexe


----------



## Hornet (4. September 2001)

Na ich erzähl dirs am Donnerstag sonst wird mir hier noch Rufmord oder so unterstellt


----------



## Coffee (5. September 2001)

Ahloaaaaa,

Tisch ist für Morgen 19 Uhr reserviert.

Veccia Osteria
Rückerststr. 14

Nürnberg




Grüße Red Kona Hexe


----------



## Nasi (5. September 2001)

Hidudidu,

ist das nun die Rieter oder die Rückerststr ??????????????


Gruss nasi


----------



## Coffee (5. September 2001)

Hallo nochmal,

Also die Vecchia Osteria ist in der Rieterstr...gleich da beim Friedrich-Ebert-Platz.

Also dann bis morgen.

wer ne Wegbeschreibung braucht kann mir ja mailen.

Grüße Red Kona Hexe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

